# What kind of fish is this?



## Billabonged (Aug 29, 2019)

Caught in off 2nd Ave Pier in Myrtle Beach today.


----------



## ole-crabby (Aug 18, 2009)

probably atlantic spadefish


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

Spade.... delicious..


----------



## Billabonged (Aug 29, 2019)

Thanks for the replies. Someone on the pier said trigger fish, but looked it up when I got home and didn’t look like it. Definitely a spade fish 👍🏻


----------

